# 2007 Haunt & This Year's House...



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Greetings all. Well, it's that time again. First up, I realized that I never posted the link to a website I created from our 2007 Haunt.

www.802studio.com/funeralParlor

Hard to believe that was 2 years ago, and a lot has happened. We weren't able to do a Haunt in 2008 because......well...sad to say....we moved! From Illinois to West Michigan. It was definitely a bummer in the sense that our house in Illinois was just what I needed for Halloween, lol. However, we've picked up another Victorian and I'm eager for this year's fun...










We're no longer on a corner, which kinda sucks because now I've only got one elevation to play with instead of two, but that's the way it goes.

Not sure how much new stuff I'm going to get to build, but I'll keep revisiting this thread with new shots.

Now...gotta go and dig out the stuff, lol.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure looks like a perfect place to haunt! Beautiful home. Lucky you. Hard to make a 6 year old townhouse look scary so you are leaps and bounds ahead of me. LOL

Keep us posted as you start transforming that house.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have a perfect house to work with. But then your last one was too. Love the "beware of the leaves" idea. Cann't wait to see what art you'll work with this house. Good luck.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

This house is perfect!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a great home to haunt.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

The house is great, and by looking at your site , your last house was pretty cool too.....the haunt is great also!!. It reminds of Haunted Overload(on a much, much smaller scale) just because of the cornstalks, the leaf monster, (which is incredibly unique by the way) and the overall classic halloween+ organic feel. Do the skulls in the windows talk? those guys look pretty creepy.....my grandma has an old house too and I have had several dreams of a female and male ghost/skeleton like that up in her attic, ......that was off subject but they just reminded me of it:googly: .


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

First off i want to say how lucky you are. Both of your homes are just beautiful.I looked through every picture on every page and you did a great job with your display.I noticed you are in michigan now and were from there originally i take it. I am also in michigan and we are the same age.Good luck with your new display, i'm sure you wont need luck, you do a fantastic job.Hope all goes well for this year.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

If your previous house was any indication, you're gonna rock this new house too! Love your use of lighting, it just makes your props really snap out, especially the two heads in the attic windows... at least I think that's the attic...

Can't wait to see what you'll do on the new house, which is, as several others have said, a great house to host a haunt!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck with your new haunt, landrvr1! Both houses are cool - you've got great taste in haunts!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh...those two teeny windows way up in the attic are MADE for a body to hang in them, or a FCG. I love your house!
Enjoy the drafty windows! (we have 'em too!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I soooo want a victorian home. 

Fantastic haunt.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

some progress shots....





































Couldn't resist doing a little PhotoChopping, lol. I'll post more later...


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, your home has all the makings of a superb Haunted House! Those pics are very creepy and set the tone.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Tnx much.

Here's a color shot...


----------

